# Other writing forums



## Xanados (Mar 29, 2012)

Mythic Scribes, I'm looking for other reputable writing forums. Care to give any links? That's pretty much all I can say. For about a year I've been on Mythic Scribes, but I had never thought try other places, too. If there is one that isn't just for fantasy fiction, that'd be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Ireth (Mar 29, 2012)

I suggest going to Notebook In Hand -- it's a forum that embraces all forms of creativity, not just writing. Most of what I've seen there is fantasy, but I'm sure there are other genres as well. It's a place to give advice and get advice in return. There are also threads with games and discussion about everything under the sun. Give it a look!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 29, 2012)

A good one to try is WHERE WRITERS MEET - Home


----------



## Klee Shay (Apr 24, 2012)

You can try this one, as well. Approval is not automatic, an administrator must accept your application, but I've never heard of anyone being denied.

fantasy-writers.org


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome To YouWriteOn.com

They pretty much take everything here, and has quite an active message-board. Every month there's a chance to win a professional critique on the work you have posted. But to get reviews, you have to give reviews, you get a credit and attach it to whichever piece you want reviewed. The idea is you get one review back for every one you write.

There is also authonomy writing community - Helping writers get published  (not my favourite though - That would be here!)

and Writers & Artists - but is more of a question and answer site, but has a great blog with lots of advice from the pros.


----------

